# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  τεστ και σημάδια που προδίδουν χαρακτήρα

## ioannis2

https://gr.pinterest.com/pin/505951339378844837/

Βρήκα το πιο πάνω λινκ με τεστ καθοδηγητικά για το χαρακτήρα και συμβουλές, τα οποία θεωρώ χρήσιμα.

----------

